

bfc.rb : Compile BrainF*** code to Ruby, C, Haskell, Scheme and LLVM - r11t
http://ujihisa.blogspot.com/2009/12/bfc-brainfk-compilers.html

======
wooby
If you're into brainfuck and compilers, here's one that compiles BASIC into
brainfuck and is written in java: <http://esolangs.org/wiki/BFBASIC>

It's advanced enough to compile things like text adventures.

I haven't been in #esolangs on freenode for a long time, but a few years ago
there was talk of a brainfuck to C compiler floating around that was being
actively developed. It as called bf2c.

